# Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?



## Pilkman (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo! #h

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer guten monofilen Schnur, die auf meinen Ersatzspulen von den Okuma Axeon 65 für´s Karpfenangeln landen soll.

Sehr gute Erfahrungen hatte ich mit der Sänger Anaconda Extreme gemacht, auch die Sufix Synergy ist in der Überlegung gelandet. Um die soll´s jetzt aber NICHT gehen. 

Denn bei ´ner kleiner Recherche im Net ist mir aufgefallen, dass Berkley eine Mono im Angebot hat, die sich *Berkley Trilene Sensation* nennt. 

Eine 0,35mm soll etwas über 9 Kilo tragen, die Schnur hat auch das neue Eftta-Siegel für eine getestete Tragkraft bei den Schnurdurchmessern. 
Vom Packungsdesign und der Beschreibung (klar, dehnungsarm, hoch abriebfest) her erinnert mich die Schnur sehr stark an die alte Berkley Trilene SensiThin, die ich lange Zeit und sehr gern auch zum Ansitzangeln genutzt habe, weil die Schnur zwar nicht ganz so geschmeidig war, aber sehr dehnungsarm und robust. 
Von der "Weiterentwicklung" Trilene SensiThin Ultra wollen wir dagegen mal lieber nicht reden, das war mit Abstand der größte Dreck, den ich je an Monofiler getestet habe.  |gr: 

Meine Fragen: 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der neuen Berkley Trilene Sensation gemacht und wenn ja, welche? 
Kann man die Schnur mit der alten Berkley Trilene SensiThin vergleichen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

ist die Berkley Trilene Sensation noch was anderes als die Berkley Trilene  XL ? von der wurde ja dank Blinker viele Spulen verteilt und die faßt sich ganz annehmbar weich an - weicher als die SensiThin. Die 0,20 kann ich aber so mit der Hand zerreissen, bei der SensiThin nixda.

An bewährter Alternative ist aber die Dreamtackle Supertouch oder die Zebco Triton Hecht grün ( #6  #6  #6 ) wahrscheinlich sicherer, besonders für den Grundangler. Haben allerdings beide Dehnung.

In welcher Stärke hast Du denn die SensiThin getestet? die 0,30 ist naja drahtig und wohl doch eher zum Pilken oder Hindernisreissen aber die dünneren Durchmesser ab 0,25 sind doch ganz nett


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist die Berkley Trilene Sensation noch was anderes als die Berkley Trilene  XL ? ...



Ich glaube ja. 

Ich habe mal ein Bild von der Verpackung der Trilene Sensation eingestellt...






Quelle: Angelsport-Schirmer.de

Die Dreamtackle Supertouch ist auch eine sehr gute und günstige Empfehlung, stimmt Angeldet! #6 Die würde ich wieder bei Gerlinger bekommen...


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ... in welcher Stärke hast Du denn die SensiThin getestet? die 0,30 ist naja drahtig und wohl doch eher zum Pilken oder Hindernisreissen aber die dünneren Durchmesser ab 0,25 sind doch ganz nett



Kleine Ergänzung: Ich hatte die SensiThin damals auch als 0,35er auf meinen großen Grundangelrollen. Mit relativ drahtig haste recht, geschmeidig ist was anderes. :m 

Wie gesagt, an Vorteilen hatte die SensiThin aber ihre Robustheit und das direkte Gefühl im Drill aufgrund ihrer geringen Dehnung. #6


----------



## Pilkman (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

*Nochmalnachobengeschoben* #h

Erfahrungen mit der Berkley Sensation würden mich nach wie vor interessieren. 
Genau so, ob es sich bei der Sensation praktisch um die alte SensiThin handelt. 

Vielleicht weiss das ja jemand...


----------



## Big Fins (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

Also ich hab hier ne IronSilk rumliegen ( noch nicht benutzt ) aber in der Hand macht die sich sehr gut. Sie ist sehr geschmeidig und hat auch gute Tragwerte.
Die 0.40 soll 14.5 ( #d ) tragen, übrigends würde ich eher an den Weihnachtsmann glauben, als an die angegebenen Kg. Trotzdem scheint sie gut zu sein, leider noch nicht praktisch getestet. 
Ich hab sie jetzt in weiß, hab sie aber schon in klar und dunkel gesehen ( denk ich mal so |kopfkrat ).


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

Hi Pilkman #h

also ich hab auf allen Ansitz-Angel-Rollen mit Monofil die Super Touch vom Gerlinge, was besseres und günstigeres habe ich noch nicht gefunden...

Die neuen Schnüre von Berkley gefallen mir einfach nicht, an die "alte Trilene" kommen die irgendwie nicht mehr ran... 

Zum Mefo und Dorschblinkern nehme ich diese billigen "Zielfisschnüre" von Daiwa, heißen Samurai, und da die Schnur "Forelle" glasklar, kaum Memoryeffekt und schön weich, die is' mir noch nie von der Rolle gespungen (die Super Touch ebenfalls noch nicht!) Die neuen Berkleys dagegen gefallen mir in gerade diesem Punkt überhaupt nicht...

Wenn ich wenig Dehnung haben möchte, dann fische ich Geflecht...

CU
Steffen


----------



## Pilkman (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

@ Plaa Sawai

Die Berkley Iron Silk war auch bei mir in der Überlegung. Die hat in Karpfenanglerkreisen sehr gute Kritiken bekommen, nur fehlt mir da die gewünschte Zwischengröße.... habe sie bisher nur als 0,33er und dann erst wieder als 0,38er gefunden, 0,35er wäre eher mein Favorit.

0,33er ist von der Sache her ja vollkommen ausreichend, nur kommen wir dann zu dem anderen von Dir angesprochenen Punkt: Der Tragkraft. Die Berkley Iron Silk ist ebenfalls von der Eftta getestet worden und hat nunmehr eine zertifizierte Tragkraft. Diese beträgt bei der 0,33er aber lediglich knapp über 5 Kilo und DAS ist mir dann für die von mir favorisierte Angelei etwas zu wenig. Die von Dir erwähnte 0,40er Iron Silk soll übrigens eine zertifizierte Tragkraft von knapp 11,7 Kilo haben... klingt doch schon anders als 14 Kilo nochwas. 

@ Steffen60431

Yupp, die Super Touch ist ´ne klasse Schnur, mit der ich nach wie vor liebäugel. Preis-Leistung ist da spitze! #6

Nur etwas weniger Dehnung wäre schon klasse und deshalb ist die Berkley Sensation immer noch im Rennen. Ich hab auf meinen Karpfenspulen ja gegenwärtig 0,20er Fireline plus 20 Meter 0,45er Monoschlagschnur und diese Schnurkombination soll auch weiterhin so in Benutzung bleiben. Trotzdem wollte ich mir für Fälle wo eine Monofile angebrachter ist, die Ersatzspulen mit einer relativ dehnungsarmen Mono füllen. Das "Springen" von der Rolle ist natürlich ein Nachteil, der dem etwas steiferen Charakter der Berkley geschuldet sein würde.

@ All

Weitere Postings sind sehr willkommen... ich kann mich z.B. erinnern, dass Franky seinerzeit die SensiThin benutzt hat... muss vielleicht nochmal die Suche bemühen... :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

Man könnte da noch die neue Stren in die Schlacht werfen, bei Gerlinger im Katalog. Weiß allerdings nicht so genau ob die auch zum Berkley-Schnurkonzern gehört, der Preis sieht ja ok aus und schön weich waren die eigentlich schon immer - sozusagen mit Verpflichtung.  

Ich kann aber nur noch mal auf die  Zebco TOPIC Zielfischschnur hecht dunkelgrün hinweisen, 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7129378651&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
fische ich seit 1995 und die ist sehr haltbar, gut zu werfen und hat nur mittlere Dehnung (wie auch immer) und kostet wenig. Das Zeug wurde von mir dauernd/tagelang beim Bootsschleppen über schwedische Unterwassersteine (Granit  )  geschleift und hat sich dabei 1a geschlagen, Haltbarkeit und Abrieb Note 1 (mindestens wie Trilene BigGame), sehr stark trotz nicht so hoch angegebener Werte und kaum je zerreissbar, gibts da im Moment nur als 0,30/0,35 was dich ja interesserit, ich hab auch die 0,25 und 0,28, ist sogar ein bischen geschmeidiger als die Supertouch und das will was heissen.
Die 0,35 (angegeben 9,2kg) ist vom Boot aus praktisch nicht zerreissbar gewesen, trotz Wickelknüppel und man fällt fast aus dem Boot, trotz klemmen in Steinen und über Hölzern, hab dann meistens wieder auf 0,30er runtergesattelt wegen dünner/feiner und leichter abreissbar.

Also: tested als Ankerseil und Baumspitzenbergeleine  #6


----------



## carp82 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

hier etwas interessantes zum thema schnurangaben ( hoffe das ist erlaubt )

w ww.angeltreff.org/pdf/schnurtest.pdf


----------



## Pilkman (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

ich hab mich jetzt entschieden, es wird doch die Supertouch von Dreamline / Gerlinger. #h

Kurz ist noch die Supratec XT von Gerlinger in die Wahl gekommen. Die ist wesentlich höher vorgestreckt und hat demzufolge nur eine sehr geringe Dehnung. Bei der telefonischen Beratung bei Gerlinger hat man mir aber inoffiziell von der Supratec XT im direkten Vergleich zur Supertouch abgeraten, da bei dieser Schnur die Knotenfestigkeit doch ziemlich auf der Strecke bleiben und die Schnur sehr drahtig ausfallen soll.

Preislich ist das Angebot der von Angeldet empfohlenen Zebco Topic aber echt spitze.... 3 x 450 Meter für gerade mal 9,99 zzgl. Versand... #6 ... hab mich aber nun doch wieder für das Bewährte und Bekannte entschieden...  #t :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

"Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten..." 

Haste richtig gemacht Pilkman!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

Wenn ihr beide zum AB Treffen Anf.September kommen solltet, werde ich (hoffentlich nicht vergessen) mal eine Supertouch und eine Zebco Topic (alias Snap Triton) Hecht mitbringen und dann mal grabbeln und dann mal staunen ...  #h 
Gute Entscheidung mit der Supertouch #6, vor allem ist eine 1000er (möglichst große) Spule ganz nett

Und gute Info zur Supratec - äugelte da auch schon mal  , bei den gestreckten Schnüren deucht mir immer sowas und letztlich sind abspringende Schnüre und Perücken  |uhoh: so ziemlich das hinterletzte was man beim Angeln gebrauchen kann. Gilt vor allem auch für meine nicht so versierten Mitangler(innen), die sowas sofort in die Ecke donnern (Katastrophe Siglon V). 

Und letztlich halte ich es schon für ein (wichtiges!) Qualitätsmerkmal der Schnur, die auch mal schlechtes oder suboptimales Aufspulen wegsteckt (Supertouch,Topic/Triton,Tectan,PlatilStrong) und nicht gleich beleidigt von der Spule drängt.


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ... gute Entscheidung mit der Supertouch #6, vor allem ist eine 1000er (möglichst große) Spule ganz nett ...



Bei mir mußten es leider zwei 1.000er Spulen sein, weil ich mindestens drei Rollen mit je ca. 450 Metern einer 0,35er bespulen muss... da gehen schon die ersten knapp 1.500 Meter flöten. 

Eigentlich bekloppt, weil ich so eine Schnurfassung bei Monofiler niemals brauchen werde - geht es weiter raus, wird eh wieder auf die Fireline umgestellt. Aber das ist halt der Nachteil bei den großen Brandungsrollen, die ein komfortables Drillen und Einholen der Montagen auf größere Distanzen ermöglichen, ohne nach kurzer Zeit die Beine hochzureissen. 

Stichwort gestreckte Schnüre, wenig Dehnung und keine Perücken: Bisher habe ich erst eine Schnur gefunden, die diese Anforderungen gut unter den Hut gebracht hat, nämlich die Sänger Anaconda Extreme; die Kyoto aus gleichem Haus soll auch sehr gut sein, kostet aber schon ordentlich Schotter. Als 0,35er wird sie zwar auch schon etwas drahtiger, aber trotzdem kein Vergleich zu anderen vorgestreckten Schnüren. Bis 0,30mm eine wirkliche Spitzenschnur finde ich. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

Ich mag auch gerne große Rollen mit diesem Gefühl der brutalen kraft und Sicherheit  #h  beim Grundangeln, allerdings wickle ich für normale Süßwasserschnurkapazitäten (~100m 0,50er == 200m 0,35er) einfach von einer alten 0,50er Großspule erstmal das innere der Spule voll. 

Ich meinte mit der Großspule ja vor allen das Verschnittproblem, denn mit getrennten 300m Spulen hättest Du mehr Probleme und Knoten gehabt. Insofern haben Deine Rollen das ja noch locker übertroffen - wußte ich aber vorher nicht   
Die Sänger Anaconda Extreme werde ich mir mal merken, momentan probiere ich es auf Weite mit der Sensithin - mal sehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2006)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

So, finales Urteil Trilene Sensation, Note 5, das Zeug taugt doch nichts #d , ist einfach nicht schockfest und viel zu empfindlich.
Nachdem heute wieder ein kleiner Blinker von ca. 8g die 0.24 Berkley Trilene Sensation einfach so durchgeknallt hat, das war erst der 4. Einsatz genau dieser Schnur, also der Rolle+Schnur an verschiedenen Ruten, die Haltbarkeit ist unter aller Sau. 
Wär ja ne schöne Schnur, was die wirklich niedrige Dehnung für eine Mono und den Low-Kringel-Memory angeht, aber trotz dauernd neu abschneiden hält die bei voller Belastung nicht mal ne Angelsession durch. ;+ 

KHof hatte für die Ironsilk auch solche Effekte festgestellt, die genauso bei der Sensithin Ultra auftreten: Sieht noch alles ganz ok aus, keine Macken oder Rauhheit, bei nächsten Wurf machts *Peng* |uhoh: 

(Berkley Schnüre - behaltet die da drüben |evil: )


----------



## Bjoern79 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

So'n Mist,

habe mich gerade mit genau dieser Schnur eingedeckt...

Ist denn die Trilene XL besser was die Haltbarkeit angeht?
Die Dehnung wird aber sicherlich höher sein als bei der 
Sensation.


----------



## jodi (28. November 2006)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

Aus diesem Grund ist meine Devise:
Einmal Stroft - immer Stroft ... ;-)


----------



## KHof (28. November 2006)

*AW: Berkley Trilene Sensation - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo jodi!

Besser is dass.

Klaus


----------

